# Christmas Day roll call



## Dino100 (Jul 10, 2008)

Ok, alot of hotels are already booked for brunch so we could book dinner and maybe get together during the day and have a bbq on the beach and go out in the evening.

Some options:

Mina a salam buffet trad xmas dinner in Al Muna restaraunt is 350 a head
also doing festive bbq & buffet on beach 
The wharf rest is doing a 4 course meal for 450

Jumeirah Beach Hotel is doing bruch still available for 495 in latitude
or lobby restaraunt dinner is 375 incl. glass of champagne

beachcomber rest in JBH is doing bbq buffet for 325 lunch whihc is curries and festive xmas day food

Westin Mina Seyahi
hunters rest is doing trad 4 course meal for 450


Grand Hyatt
Andiamo rest is doing trad dinner 6pm-mid 280 4 course set menu

*BURJ AL ARAB
25th December 2008: Open daily: Dinner: 19:00 hrs to 23:30 hrs Christmas BBQ, AED 525.00 per person
jEN SUI RESTAURANT Brunch: 11:30 hrs to 15:00 hrs Christmas Brunch buffet, AED 525.00 per person Dinner: 18:00 hrs to 00:00 hrs Dinner buffet, AED 495.00 per person
aL mUTHANA SKY RESTAURANT Dinner: 19:00 hrs to 00:00 hrs 5 course set menu, main course choice, AED 775.00 per person*Thoughts guys and please post on here who is coming and your preferences.

Ta

Dean


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I've got one question: My niece will be here with me and she's 5! Are kids welcome to any of those?


----------



## Dino100 (Jul 10, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> I've got one question: My niece will be here with me and she's 5! Are kids welcome to any of those?


yes kids are welcome in of all them Maz


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Dino100 said:


> yes kids are welcome in of all them Maz


Cool! I'm in then! That would be me + mum + niece (still need to tell them though - minor oversight!)! Figure when my niece is tired, I'll just send her home with my mum! And, I will continue with the partying!


----------



## SimonZ (Nov 12, 2008)

I am moving to Dubai next week hopefully, can I joing you guys?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

SimonZ said:


> I am moving to Dubai next week hopefully, can I joing you guys?


Of course, you can! It's an open invite - the more, the merrier!


----------



## SimonZ (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks!

I will bring marie carrys newest hit, all I want from ramadan is you.


----------



## becks (Nov 4, 2008)

me and hubby are in. i havent told him yet but he will say yes.


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

becks said:


> me and hubby are in. i havent told him yet but he will say yes.


I believe that! Count me in also, but I just have to check whether I can make lunch. Def will be there in the evening though.


----------



## Chickiwi (Oct 26, 2008)

I am definately in!!!


----------



## sara81 (Aug 21, 2008)

im in plus a few others will join! let me know when u need money etc dino!


----------

